# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قضية طلاق للضرر

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*[OVERLINE][/OVERLINE]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

المحكمة العليا
صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ/ محمد إبراهيم محمد قاضي المحكمة العليا رئيسا
صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ/رباب محمد مصطفى أبوقصيصة قاضي المحكمة العلياعضوا
صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ/ أرو الشــريف أرو قاضي المحكمة العليا عضوا 
قضـية طلاق للضرر
قرار النقض رقم 274/1999م
صادر في 24/10/1999م
المبادئ
الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين - طلاق للضرر - استكثار الزوج قيمة تذكرة العودة - تسليم الزوجة لرجال الشرطة في دار الغربة - يعد ضرراً لا يمكن أن تدوم معه العشرة.
الشخص الذي يستكثر قيمة تذكرة عودة من جدة للسودان بسبب حصول مشكلة بينه وبين زوجته ومن ثم يقوم بتسليم زوجته وشريكة حياته إلي رجال الشرطة في دار الغربة لا يصلح أن يكون زوجاً ولا يمكن أن تدوم معه العشرة. 
الوقائــــع
القاضي : أرو الـشريف أرو
التاريـخ : 11/10/1999م
هذه إجراءات دعوى بالرقم 78/ق/98 أقيمت أمام محكمة جبل أولياء دائرة الأحوال الشخصية بموضوع طلاق للضرر بين الطاعنة ... والمطعون ضده .... ، هذا وقد ادعت الطاعنة بأنها زوجة للمطعون ضده ولا تزال في عصمته وأنه قام بأخذها من منزل الزوجية إلي المملكة العربية السعودية حيث مقر عمله وأنها أقامت معه بالمملكة وأنه حدث بينهما خلاف وعند ذلك قام بإبلاغ الشرطة بالمملكة ومن ثم أبعدت من المملكة بوساطة الشرطة حيث تم تسليمها إلي شرطة مكافحة الجريمة ببورتسودان ومن ثم دون اسمها في السجلات الخاصة بذلك حتى وصلت إلي أهلها بجبل أولياء بدون رفقه مأمونه الأمر الذي عرضها إلي كثير من الشك والريب حول الحضور وكيفيته من خلال الرحلة من جده إلي بورتسودان ثم إلي الخرطوم كما تعرضت إلي كثير من الأضرار المادية والنفسية والأدبية والتي لا تليق بأمثالها كزوجة تعيش في مجتمع محافظ ومن ثم طلبت التطليق للضرر. هذا وقد صادق وكيل المطعون ضده علي قيام الزوجية وبقاء العصمة وأنه أخذها من منزل الزوجية إلي المملكة السعودية إلا أن الطاعنة قد تم ترحيلها بدون علم المطعون ضده وأن المطعون ضده لا يد له فيما تعرضت له وأن كل ما حصل لها إجراءات عادية ومن ثم طلب رفض الدعوى. هذا وبعد سماع البينة من الطاعنة حكمت برفض الدعوى وأيدتها محكمة الاستئناف بموجب قرارها رقم 84/99 فكان هذا الطعن فهو مقبول من حيث الشكل وفي الموضوع وبعد إعلان العريضة وحصول الرد وبعد اطلاعي علي كافة أوراق القضية ومذكرة الطعن والرد ثبت من الوقائع بأن المطعون ضده هو الذي أخذ زوجته الطاعنة إلــي السعوديــة ومكثا معـــاً فــي منزل الزوجية ومــن ثم حصـل بينهما خلاف وهما في الغربة وقــد تدخــل الأهل لحل المشكلة إلا أنهم لم يوفقوا وقد اقترح شقيق الطاعـنة بــأن يقــوم المطعـون ضده بترحيلها إلـي الســـودان إلا أن المطعون ضده رفض ذلك بحجة أنه لا يمكـــن أن يخسر مرتين الزواج وقيمة تذكرة الرجــوع إلــي السودان وعندما اشتـد الخــلاف قــام بإبلاغ الشرطــة فــي المملكـة ومـــن ثم قبض عليها وتـم إحضارها إلــي الســـودان بالصورة المعروفة لدي الكافة والتي تحـــدث في مثل هــذه الأحوال.
أن ما قام به المطعون ضده من تصرف تسليمه لها لجهات أجنبية بدون تذكرة سفر وبدون محرم ولا رفقه مأمونه لا يليق بانسان سوداني له كرامته ويحترم محارمه وهي زوجته وشريكة حياته والذي جعل الله بينهما الموده والرحمة. فبالله أين المودة والرحمة في مثل هذه المعاملة السيئة وغير اللائقة بين شخصين عاديين ناهيك أن تكون بين زوج وزوجته. إن الشخص الذي يستكثر قيمة تذكرة عودة من جدة إلي السودان بسبب حصول مشكله بينه وبين زوجته ومن ثم يقوم بتسليم زوجته وشريكة حياته إلي رجال الشرطة في دار الغربة لا يصلح أن يكون زوجاً ولا يمكن أن يدوم معه دوام العشرة لقد آثر هذا الزوج دريهمات معدودة هي قيمة تذكرة لعودة زوجته من المملكة إلي السودان بالطريقة الشرعية ومن ثم سلمها إلي الشرطة لإحضارها جبراً مثلها ومثل أي إنسان لا تربطه معه أي صلة ، أن هذا التصرف لحق من جرائه ضرر بليغ للطاعنة ولا يمكن دوام العشرة معه ولما تقدم أري إلغاء حكم المحكمة الابتدائية والاستئنافية والحكم بتطليق الطاعنة طلقة بائنة للضرر.
القاضي : محمد إبراهيم محمد
التاريخ : 16/10/1999م
الطلاق للضرر موضوع تقديري وكل حالة تقدر بوقائعها وفي هذه الواقعة هنالك أسئلة :
1 - هل لعب المدعي عليه دوراً فيما حدث للمدعية ؟
2 - هل كان يمكن أن يلعب دوراً يجنبها هذا الضرر ؟
3 - هــل هــذا الضــرر مما لا يليق بأمثالها ولا يمكــن دوام العشــرة معه إلا بعنت ؟
لقد ثبت من شهادة الشاهدين أن المدعية سارت مع زوجها للعمرة بتذكرة ذهاب فقط والزوج هو ولي الزوجة فكان ينبغي عليه أن يقوم بكل الاجراءات التي من شأنها أن تحفظ كرامة الزوجة فكان عليه :
1 - أن يستخرج لها تذكرة إياب.
2 - أن يرجعها عندما انتهت مدة العمرة ومن ثم نري أن المدعي عليه قد لعب دوراً اساسياً في الوصول إلي هذه الماسأة.
وللإجابة علي السؤال الثاني نصل إلي أن الزوج كان يمكن أن يلعب دوراً إيجابيا لتفادي هذه المأساة وذلك أما بإرجاعها أو بمد مدتها أو بشراء اقامة لها ولكنه لم يفعل ، وللاجابة علي السؤال الثالث نجد أن هذا ضرر بليغ أهدر كرامة الزوجة وطعن في شرفها بل نال من كرامة كل سوداني فكيف نرفض هذه الدعوى ؟
أوافق الشيخ العالم أرو فيما ذهب إليه ونري إلغاء حكم المحكمتين والحكم بالطلاق للضرر.
القاضي : رباب محمد مصطفي أبوقصيصة
التاريـخ : 19/10/1999م 
أوافق.
الأمر النهائي :
إلغاء حكم محكمة جبل أولياء لشئون الأسرة الصادر في الدعوى 78/98 وقرار محكمة استئناف محافظة الخرطوم نمرة 294/98 القاضي بتأييد قرار محكمة الموضوع والحكم للمدعية ..... //علي // المدعي عليه ..... بطلاقها منه للضرر طلقة بائنة اعتباراً من تاريخ اليوم 24/10/1999م. وعليها أن تعتد منه
*

----------

